# Wood hardener/sealer question



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

What is everyone using these days for a hardener and/or sealer besides epoxy?
Minwax used to make one that was highly recommended but apparently stopped making it. I'm talking about the liquid for soaking blanks in prior to shaping. Thanks!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

look at the video,
making AC shiner loore,
they tolk about polyester raisin,
I the video he has tank where he dip the loores,look like that is not time sensitive,it is in tank and he just cover that with lid,i do not think he use that in one day or even one week.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I wish that minwax was still made. Good stuff . Using zinser sanding sealer now, ok bit not minwax


----------

